# Who are the best artists here?



## emiya (Feb 27, 2006)

In your opinion.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2006)

emiya said:
			
		

> In your opinion.


Anybody who puts in honest effort into their artwork. Anybody who listens to feedback and tries their best to make their next picture even better. Anybody who draws out of love for art, not attention.

Those are the best artists.


----------



## Taristin (Feb 27, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Anybody who draws out of love for art, not attention.



Is it wrong to want some attention, though? I mean, I draw because I love to do it. I've wasted many a night that should have been spent on schoolwork idling away in sketchbook pro, and I try my hardest to get better and better... but I really love getting comments and fav's too... (even if I rarely get comments) 

Is that bad?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2006)

Taristin said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good question. My answer? If you LOVE to draw, getting the rewards that can come from art are not a bad thing. Satisfaction, attention, etc. are not inheritly evil. Some people draw just BECAUSE it will get them attention, other people draw because they love it... and the attention comes naturally.

So, I guess it depends on motives. Attention is not a bad thing, but what makes an artist GOOD is another story.


----------



## Myr (Feb 27, 2006)

emiya said:
			
		

> In your opinion.


Not me 

......but maybe in a few months...


----------



## emiya (Feb 27, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> emiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwh  <333


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Anybody who draws out of love for art, not attention.









That's a good starting point anyhow, IMHO!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 27, 2006)

emiya said:
			
		

> In your opinion.



>.< There's a good way to hurt someone's feelings.

I never really have a list of "Best" artists because there are a lot of artists that excell at different aspects in illustration, or graphic design.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> emiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus quality is entirely subjective. One person can love the true masters, another person finds them masterfully boring. Look at Picasso. Truly a unique style, loved by many, hated by many, and many others just feel confused.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Look at Picasso. Truly a unique style, loved by many, hated by many, and many others just feel confused.


Plus one individual can change over time and/or have many "styles" and different media outlets for their artistry running simultaneously.

Again, look at Picasso...


----------



## emiya (Feb 27, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Picasso.  Art is well beyond picture-perfect painting.. I think it's all about expression, technique, originality and proper use of rules.
Yes boys and girls, art does indeed have rules.


----------



## emiya (Feb 27, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> emiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to hurt anyones feelings.  I'm just trying to get a feel for what is viewed most highly in this community.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 27, 2006)

Well the reason I said what I did, is that everytime someone brings up this kind of thread and people actually list people:

I always hear drama about how a friend or someone left "So and so out" or they feel they suck when they're not listed. It's just a headache overall, because someone always gets offended when you make lists.

As Dragoneer said, it's a very subjective thing, that's why I never have a "Best" because I find many things interesting and different as well as refreshing.


----------



## vashdragon (Feb 27, 2006)

Me im one of the best.... Well no not really.

But Yah they have a point, it has the potential to hurt feelings.  Instead of asking who is the best artists here you should probly be asking for specific subjects or asking for peoples perticularly favorite artist.

For example, my favorite artist is Narse because he does awesome 4 legged dragons.  But i have a ton of artists i like to watch and stuff.  Just do what i do, hit the browse link and browse a couple of pages each day and start watching anyone who has a style you like.

I could start listing all my favorite artists... but thats a very long list.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 28, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Taristin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that it's okay to want attention. There have been nights where I've been working on something and it has come out EXACTLY like I wanted it to. I message whoever I'm talking to just to show it off  It's not so much whoring as "Eeeee! It came out like I wanted!"

Almost any sort of feedback is wonderful; critique is flattering because someone actually took the time to look at it for flaws and report them to you so you can do better next time. Outright praise and phantom-faving is great too.


----------



## vashdragon (Feb 28, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Sorry i didnt snip the quote but i wanted to keep the entire convo.)

I tend to draw for the sake of just seeing if i can as well as the attention.  The attention tends to tell me im doing it right, and i absolutely love looking back and my art and saying "Damn, I drew that."  Which ive done since the very first picture i drew of a dragon.  And the attention and praise i got from all my early pictures just encouraged my attitude.  And now that ive gotten to a point where my limitations are more obvious, the praise and attention i get from others still makes me feel like im actually improving and makes me feel better about my art as a whole.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 28, 2006)

VashDragon: Exactly. There is nothing like getting a comment on something you did well.


----------



## emiya (Feb 28, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"

True that!
So many times I'm like "EVERYONE LOOK!" only because I am so excited..  I'm not trying to bring attention to myself...  Well, I am in a way, because I want to spread around my excitement.  But you know what I mean xD


----------



## Edge (Mar 1, 2006)

Ego is not a dirty word.


----------



## eorpheus (Mar 1, 2006)

I am THE best artist on this web site.


----------



## Pico (Mar 1, 2006)

eorpheus said:
			
		

> I am THE best artist on this web site.



no me.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 1, 2006)

Pico said:
			
		

> eorpheus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screw you both, it's me. =3

Anyway,  I post for the sake of getting better.  I could keep drawing on my own of course but if people don't comment or give me feedback on things that are wrong it's hard to notice them.  One of the most useful comments giving to me was at gaiaonline.com actually...  Someone told me my proportions were WAY off, but I hadn't noticed they were.  Now I like to think that they're alot better most the time all because one guy was critical of me!  I wish I remembered who he was so I could thank him.

Getting noticed just means that there are better opportunities to get good feedback.


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Mar 2, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Anyway,  I post for the sake of getting better.  I could keep drawing on my own of course but if people don't comment or give me feedback on things that are wrong it's hard to notice them.  One of the most useful comments giving to me was at gaiaonline.com actually...  Someone told me my proportions were WAY off, but I hadn't noticed they were.  Now I like to think that they're alot better most the time all because one guy was critical of me!  I wish I remembered who he was so I could thank him.


Well that in all is a pretty positive thing. I bet, though, that most of the reason artists don't get "the critique they're looking for" most of the times is because a lot of people are just more open and non-technical about artistic things. It's funny because many times people feel others are blindly commenting nice things or sugar coating things when it's only that they've accepted the art at face value.

A really important thing to think about when hoping to recieve critique is if the audience knows what your artistic goal was. That really determines what a pic needs and if you find the critique useful or not. Many times they don't know, and most jabs at trying to help the artist out are a shot in the dark. There are so many ways to draw proportions from various anime styles to The Incredible Hulk to Charlie Brown to what you can look out the window to see everyday. 

It's always been hard for me to talk about what a pic needs when I don't quite know what the artist was shooting for. Our egos are oftentimes too fragile to go through someone's laundry list of things they like/dislike to see where we measure up. And sometimes it results in an artist sacrificing their integrity/enjoyment of the craft by chasing someone else's vision of what their art should be.

You know, not to go off on a totally unnecessary tangent or anything e.e


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 2, 2006)

Tabuu-Lion said:
			
		

> Well that in all is a pretty positive thing. I bet, though, that most of the reason artists don't get "the critique they're looking for" most of the times is because a lot of people are just more open and non-technical about artistic things. It's funny because many times people feel others are blindly commenting nice things or sugar coating things when it's only that they've accepted the art at face value.
> 
> A really important thing to think about when hoping to recieve critique is if the audience knows what your artistic goal was. That really determines what a pic needs and if you find the critique useful or not. Many times they don't know, and most jabs at trying to help the artist out are a shot in the dark. There are so many ways to draw proportions from various anime styles to The Incredible Hulk to Charlie Brown to what you can look out the window to see everyday.
> 
> ...



Hehe, it was a good tangent.  I agree that most of the comments I get aren't very critical but from time to time I'll get little suggestions and whatnot.

I learned a long time not to sacrifice your own ambitions and dreams though just for more people to look at your stuff.  I have a goal as to where I wanna get and even though most people don't know it, their suggestions aren't leading me off in a different direction. =3

If I did what everyone wanted me to do, I would be a porn artist right now!


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Mar 2, 2006)

XD Yeah, sad but true.

And yeah, oftentimes it seems that people just don't really feel like they have the place to criticize, and generally hold back some things that could be quite useful if one needed the information. Usually people like me, who know how demotivating it is to get a list of a million things wrong at one time. I like art as a gradual self improvement and growing process, and when it isn't it isn't quite so fun/enjoyable anymore, you know? 

That's why one of very few things that I like about DA are the tags for constructive criticism. Basically lets you know in a clear way the motivation behind someone's art posting which in turn makes it much easier to decipher the artists's goals so you know what to say to them. 

Posting something publically on the internet often means everyone's free to criticize however they choose to, but generally the "Advanced critique encouraged" labeling or whatever method you come to use more represents what you want to get out of it. I really find it annoying to see most of the people I do pitch a bitch because of softball commenting when it's their fault they don't get advanced criticism because they don't express how important it is to them.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Mar 2, 2006)

Not to be off topic, but everyone else is...

I draw because I enjoy it, but I also enjoy comments. Unfortunately I rarely get any, which stinks. If I wasn't interested in what people think of my work I wouldn't even post it because if it's just for self pleasure I can keep it to myself.


----------



## Vitae (Mar 2, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Pico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nuh-uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

its me :3


----------



## Taristin (Mar 2, 2006)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> Not to be off topic, but everyone else is...
> 
> I draw because I enjoy it, but I also enjoy comments. Unfortunately I rarely get any, which stinks. If I wasn't interested in what people think of my work I wouldn't even post it because if it's just for self pleasure I can keep it to myself.



Exactly how I feel. I love comments. Even the ones that get up my bumm about things being wrong. Just because i get defensive doesn't mean I don't remember it for next time.


----------



## Litre (Mar 5, 2006)

I like myself. I can always trust myself to draw what I like to see.

 :wink:


----------



## eorpheus (Mar 6, 2006)

Taristin said:
			
		

> Tiarhlu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get millions of comments, being that I'm the best artist on this web site.


----------



## Taristin (Mar 6, 2006)

The modesty in this community is overwhelming.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

Taristin said:
			
		

> The modesty in this community is overwhelming.


*chuckles and fluffy snow'pard headbutts for da fine liz'*

It takes all sorts, friend!


----------



## Vitae (Mar 6, 2006)

Taristin said:
			
		

> The modesty in this community is overwhelming.



I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT!
I'm the best ever artist I have the best skills ever I could kick everyones ass with my leet artists skills of complete godlike art talent.

DIDN'T YOU KNOW!?!







(ps: I'm kidding.)


----------



## Taristin (Mar 6, 2006)

Vitae said:
			
		

> Taristin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I thought you were serious I'd have ignored you and let you live in your own world. 

(not that there aren't many an egotist in this place >..>)



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> *chuckles and fluffy snow'pard headbutts for da fine liz'*
> 
> It takes all sorts, friend!



*snugs a leopard*


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

Taristin said:
			
		

> *snugs a leopard*


_*mrowfs*_ Thanks ^^


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 9, 2006)

I dislike questions like best artist. In my honest opinion, theres no such thing as "the Best". All artists have their strengths and weaknesses when it comes to their artwork. Personally even when someone's drawn something I don't particulary like (IE, as far as subject matter goes). I WILL admit that it's been well drawn. Subject and method are two very different things. But it's rare for people to treat them that way. How ever, sometimes Method just doesn't matter with some subjects... But I won't go into that as it could cause drama.


----------



## EzFoxie_Hentai (Mar 12, 2006)

Best artist? Me. Because I draw EzFoxie. And he's HAWT.


----------



## emiya (Mar 14, 2006)

I've seen my share, and I think I'm sort of decent.
http://furaffinity.net/user/emiya/
DECENT guys, not the best, oh no way!


----------



## Volk Quicksilver (Mar 14, 2006)

emiya, I looked at your art and I think you do a great job at drawing fur males. I believe that you have a real talent (and I'm just not saying that either), and if say to yourself that "your not the best" then your saling yourself short and I think that you should give yourself more credit because to tell you the truth, I'm not that great of a artist. *sigh.* Just keep practicing O.K.  


Love Ya,


----------



## furry (Mar 15, 2006)

Having more skills than me would be superflous.

I'm all the furry fandom needs, really, so who cares who "the best" is?


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 16, 2006)

If you are looking for good artists, why not just look in user's favorites gallery. You are bond to find good artist there. As far as them being the best, that's far to subjective. 

Another, although less reliable method, is to look at the user avatars. You can usually tell which ones are original and drawn well.


----------



## Grave (Mar 19, 2006)

There is no "best".

Simple as that.


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 19, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> There is no "best".
> 
> Simple as that.



Well it depends on point of view and situation, however there is a lot of 'better at' for one reason or another.


----------

